# Platinum Recovery Automotive Catalytic Converters - VIDEO



## kadriver (May 13, 2018)

Here is my long awaited (by me anyway) video on recovering platinum group metals from automotive catalytic converters
Part 1of2:
https://youtu.be/ryQrBWbDz78

Part 2of2
https://youtu.be/R0NM9IsC6bg
kadriver


----------



## goldenchild (May 13, 2018)

Nice videos Kad. May I suggest these for filtering? https://www.webstaurantstore.com/bunn-20109-0000-17-3-4-x-7-1-4-case/234201090000.html I have a strainer that fits perfectly over a five gallon bucket (forgot where I got it from) and then these filter papers fit perfectly inside it. It makes big filtering operations a breeze and you get a whole bunch of them. I still haven't used all of them up from my very first order.


----------



## kadriver (May 13, 2018)

goldenchild said:


> Nice videos Kad. May I suggest these for filtering? https://www.webstaurantstore.com/bunn-20109-0000-17-3-4-x-7-1-4-case/234201090000.html I have a strainer that fits perfectly over a five gallon bucket (forgot where I got it from) and then these filter papers fit perfectly inside it. It makes big filtering operations a breeze and you get a whole bunch of them. I still haven't used all of them up from my very first order.




Those would have come in very handy. I'm ordering some right now. Thanks...


----------

